# old pics I found



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

will add a few more when I scan them in...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

rah!! u looked ripped jimbo!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

day 1 of diet....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

another....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

one more pre diet shot...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok, on to day after show....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

side ab.....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

when were these taken jimbo?

your arms still look rupped in the 3rd pic

are you thinking of competing again?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

side chest.....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> when were these taken jimbo?
> 
> your arms still look rupped in the 3rd pic
> 
> are you thinking of competing again?


the pictures in the blue shorts and NICE grey socks were the day before I started dieting for a show I did back in Easter 2003

The tanned up shots were taken the day after the show

Diet was 8 weeks in total :boohoo:

I do want to compete again b ut my baby is due in 2-3 weeks and I dont think I can be selfish enough to do a show with a wee bairn at home


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

Excellent Condition Jimmy

How much did you weigh once you'd finished gaining and when you competed?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Very impressive mate!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Franco said:


> Excellent Condition Jimmy
> 
> How much did you weigh once you'd finished gaining and when you competed?


I weighed 220lbs the day before the diet

I weighed 198lbs 8 weeks later on the day of the show

Thank you big


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> I weighed 220lbs the day before the diet
> 
> I weighed 198lbs 8 weeks later on the day of the show
> 
> Thank you big


Jimmy, you were 198lbs the day of the show?

How tall are you?

Looking very good!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

You look shredded mate, realy good condition. You cant look like that without hard work, Im impressed.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Jimmy, do you have OCD? That kitchen is spotless................lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Jimmy, you were 198lbs the day of the show?
> 
> How tall are you?
> 
> Looking very good!


5ft 11.5"

TBH, I feel I had over dieted as I looked very stringy compared to the before pictures

Live and learn eh?

It was all that potato and banana winger, lost too much tissue LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Hey Jimmy, do you have OCD? That kitchen is spotless................lol


OCD?

I didnt clean the kitchen once during the diet........I didnt have the energy to even fart!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well you look awsome mate. What kind of gear were you on?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You look good bro.

I hope you dont mind me printing up some of those picks and hang them on my wall in my bedroom do you? 

Maybe I should just put them on my refrigerator for inspiration.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Well you look awsome mate. What kind of gear were you on?


Weeks 1-4: 4iu GH mon-sat

2ml sustanon, 2ml deca per week

6 dianabol E/D

3-4 clenbuterol mon-fri

20 mcg T3 3 days on, 2 days off

Week 5 & 6: 4iu GH mon-sat

4ml deca, 2ml enanthate

4ml viromone, 2ml trenbolone every three days

10 winstrol tabs E/D

5-6 clenbuterol mon-fri

20 mcg T3, 50 mcg T4 3 days on, 2 days off

3 proviron E/D

Week 7 & 8: 6iu GH E/D up to wed before show

2ml primobolan, 2ml viromone, 2ml trenbolone

15 winstrol tabs E/D

7-8 clenbuterol mon-fri

40 mcg T3, 100mcg T4 3 days on, 2 days off

4-6 proviron E/D

2ml kynosellen every three days


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hackskii said:


> You look good bro.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me printing up some of those picks and hang them on my wall in my bedroom do you?
> 
> Maybe I should just put them on my refrigerator for inspiration.


Thanks hacks

I dont seem to look quite the same these days since I stopped using GH

feel a lot healthier these days though LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chris jenkins said:


> You look shredded mate, realy good condition. You cant look like that without hard work, Im impressed.


Thats the thing Chris

It is the hardest thing I have EVER done!!

To get like that in 8 weeks it nearly killed me, but that is what it took to get into shape

It was the longest 8 weeks of my life and I cant even begin to describe how it felt


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well you did it and that is what counts. I cant or wont. All in all, you look, or looked great. 

What bodyfat% do you think you were at?

Oh thanks for the info building up to your contest.


----------



## gator_mclusky (Dec 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Well you did it and that is what counts. All in all, you look, or looked great.
> 
> What bodyfat% do you think you were at?
> 
> Oh thanks for the info building up to your contest.


Great pics. Ur willpower is immense!!!!!!

Im on a constant bulker. I take bulk AAS when i wanna bulk and when i wanna tone up a bit i throw in cuttin AASs and alter diet just a bit.

U have some serious muscle!

GAtor


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

Lookin SOLID!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Well you did it and that is what counts. I cant or wont. All in all, you look, or looked great.
> 
> What bodyfat% do you think you were at?
> 
> Oh thanks for the info building up to your contest.


Your most kind wingsy....any time you want this sort of info I will be happy to oblige.

I guess my BF was 5% in the contest photos and maybe 12-14% in the before photos


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

gator_mclusky said:


> Great pics. Ur willpower is immense!!!!!!
> 
> Im on a constant bulker. I take bulk AAS when i wanna bulk and when i wanna tone up a bit i throw in cuttin AASs and alter diet just a bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you gator

The willpower comes before the diet IMO

I clean bulked for3 months prior to the diet which trimmed off a lot of the fat without dieting

Thats why I had lowish BF in the before pics


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

jimmy how do you keep it up, on week 5 dont you just feel like spitting all the food back out again? Do you actually feel ill by week7-8? Cant be too healthy eating strictly and with all that gear can it? Just curious, i dont know what it feels like 

has to be said though jimmy, i bet you looked good 198 lbs shredded

what position did you come?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> jimmy how do you keep it up, on week 5 dont you just feel like spitting all the food back out again?


Are you joking LOL?

I was so hungry I was going hypo EOD!!! I used to lick the bowl every meal and it still wasnt enough.



Killerkeane said:


> Do you actually feel ill by week7-8? Cant be too healthy eating strictly and with all that gear can it? Just curious, i dont know what it feels like


I felt ill by week 3....so low I could hrdly walk....not nice



Killerkeane said:


> what position did you come?


4th out of 10


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

1st place

mark cameron


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

2nd place

tim (dunno his surname)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

3rd place

jason makor


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I take my hat off to you, I know how it feels. Even if you dont get in that shape again, you have done it once and looked terrific. I have great respect for those who are dedicated.

OBSESSED IS A WORD THE LAZY USE TO DESCRIBE THE DEDICATED!!!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Were the Judges Stevie Wonder and David Blunkett? 1st place was probably right, but how did that second placing beat you, I don't know, 3rd was quite good.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you looked great jimmy, well done, man no wonder everyone wants to pick your brains.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Were the Judges Stevie Wonder and David Blunkett? 1st place was probably right, but how did that second placing beat you, I don't know, 3rd was quite good.


 I dont really see it like that. I think the second place guy is quite lean. Real small waist. We need a pic of the two to really see the difference. Jimmy looks like you had some tough compatition you had to go against.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

jimmy, congrats mate on the position, was you pleased with 4th? 4 out of 10 at that level and you have to be pleased.

Jimmy, do you know a man called Bill Young???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

There was lots of controversy about the top three

at one point the judges had Mark cameron (pic 1) and me tied for 3rd place??!!! Well he won in the evening so go figure?

I feel that Jason Makor (picture 3) was the best all round physique and deserved the win....but they placed him 3rd

All I know is that despite 2nd place going to an out of condition athlete, he was very big and the toip three all deserved to be there

I was happy with 4th as they were all better than me.....just gutted I didnt qualify for the british finals!!!

Had I done the qualifier a month later held in london, I would have made it as the guy that won looked like banana man!!

I will see if I have a picture of him somewhere......


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ah yes, here we go....

It was taken at the finals, just after my girlfriend left me for him.....bastard!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Spose I should have done his qualifier eh lads?

He would still have stolen my mrs....but at least I would have beaten him in a bb'ing comp!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

banana man has nice calves lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeh, spose I am insulting the real banana man there eh? LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah those massive calves and forearms may have got ya jimmy lmao


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good buddy but in the words of Arnold "You are one ugly mother ****er!!!" LMAO!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes rob.....if only I had ginger hair to match your good looks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> banana man has nice calves lol


Lol, he looks good............for modeling underware I quess. He lacks width for sure. His johnson even looks.........small.......lol Well then atleast he is purportionate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, his Johnson looks small but his nuts look bigger than mine


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Everyones nuts are bigger than yours mate  Jimmy, your gf left you for him??? are you serious? I thought he was gay, he actually looks gayer than Govier  and that fake tan he has on looks stupid, I don't see the need to overdo it like that!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> I thought he was gay, he actually looks gayer than Govier


rotflmfao


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

monkey, thats a good way to get yourself kicked off the board lol. Keep going mate and youll have the most negative posts on the board 

Govier will make you have -100 negatives in about 2 secs.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Lol, he looks good............for modeling underware I quess. He lacks width for sure. His johnson even looks.........small.......lol Well then atleast he is purportionate.


LOL he is a model

he has featured in mens health and won a sponsor from LAmuscle!!

If you look on thier site you will see him....'ab man'

he has a video and also features on a protein tub label

Bastard has it all!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> LOL he is a model
> 
> he has featured in mens health and won a sponsor from LAmuscle!!
> 
> ...


He looks like a right pr1ck to me mate. Th words pretty boy spring to mind!!! :gun:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

But you a pretty boy rob and your not a pr1ck!?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> But you a pretty boy rob and your not a pr1ck!?


True i suppose mate!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> he actually looks gayer than Govier


LMFAO 

lol no one looks more gay than our Paul


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Biker said:


> LMFAO
> 
> lol no one looks more gay than our Paul


I thought you were the only gay in the village biker!?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> I thought you were the only gay in the village biker!?


lol No I am a LADY!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Well we dont want your sort around here! LOL


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

that last guy looks like he takes it up the back.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Wish that were true!!!!

He takes most of the girls worth doing where I live whether they are single or not!


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

nice foto shop jimmy (lmao) na seriously though what was your bf mate & did you hold it at that ok thats what im looking for this year very impressive mate


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

my BF was around 5% for the show

TBH mate, its extremely hard to hold that level.....I used diuretics for a start

only a few freeks can hold that BF, not healthy for the rest of us!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

unlucky mate, from what I can see U deserved 2nd. guy in 3rd looked good though.

2nd place was behind all of you IMHO.

Also - if pretty boy was on lock down he would for sure be someones bitch.

(if that help any. LOL)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

very nice of you to have said john,


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Looking very good in those pics.Where are u at the moment in comparison to those.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Fat and small mate!!!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Look good m8, so how do i get a flat tum like that then ? lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dont do christmas is a good start!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> Fat and small mate!!!


No not how you looked in the pics mate he meant how you look now!!!! :lift:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)




----------

